# ᕙ(⇀‸↼‶)ᕗ COMPETITION TIME AGAIN ᕦ(ò_óˇ)ᕤ



## MrGSmokeFree (21/11/19)

Competition explanation by @HPBotha - copied from below
(reason inserting here is because we copied posters from another thread to be here and the competition explanation landed up below.)

_______________________________________________________________________________

*It is time for some Twisp Shenanigans again! *​
We are giving away two Cumulus X Aio Kits, because Darth Vader doesn't give a Chuck Norris ! You have two ways to enter the competition --- answer the poll above, and or, test your mettle with a *Vape altered movie poster*!!!


It is dead easy!!! Poll + Movie Poster = 2 entries
You can enter as many times as you can make a movie poster! (If you make a movie poster you also unlock 2 juices as well!)



Here are some examples for you to get some inspiration from, thanks to @Mic Lazzari ​
Competition closes after Cyber Monday is done and dusted. So get ready for *Twisp Give-away Tuesday!!!* Random draw for the peeps who entered the poll... and for the movie posters we will Boba Fett the bounty, with a secondary poll for the community to select the winning entry!

________________________________________________________________________________

Entry from @MrGSmokeFree from the other Twisp Shenanigan thread:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/11/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/11/19)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (21/11/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/11/19)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (21/11/19)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (21/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/11/19)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/11/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (23/11/19)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (23/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (23/11/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/11/19)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HPBotha (26/11/19)

*It is time for some Twisp Shenanigans again! *​
We are giving away two Cumulus X Aio Kits, because Darth Vader doesn't give a Chuck Norris ! You have two ways to enter the competition --- answer the poll above, and or, test your mettle with a *Vape altered movie poster*!!!


It is dead easy!!! Poll + Movie Poster = 2 entries
You can enter as many times as you can make a movie poster! (If you make a movie poster you also unlock 2 juices as well!)




Here are some examples for you to get some inspiration from, thanks to @Mic Lazzari  ​
Competition closes after Cyber Monday is done and dusted. So get ready for *Twisp Give-away Tuesday!!!* Random draw for the peeps who entered the poll... and for the movie posters we will Boba Fett the bounty, with a secondary poll for the community to select the winning entry!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/11/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/11/19)

Viva Tobacco Vape Juice

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## StompieZA (26/11/19)

Made this one in the other thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (26/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA (26/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (26/11/19)

This was fun. I'll try think of more.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/11/19)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chickenstrip (26/11/19)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/11/19)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (26/11/19)

Some local cuisine

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (26/11/19)

Mad last one for the day my personal favourite. 
Panic mech maniac by good ol' Leon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (26/11/19)

HPBotha said:


> *It is time for some Twisp Shenanigans again! *​
> We are giving away two Cumulus X Aio Kits, because Darth Vader doesn't give a Chuck Norris ! You have two ways to enter the competition --- answer the poll above, and or, test your mettle with a *Vape altered movie poster*!!!
> 
> 
> ...




Hi guys

I have copied the posters from the Twisp Shenanigans thread into this newly created competition thread. Only issue is that the forum software moves them in chronological order, so they appear above @HPBotha 's main competition post, which explains the competition.

So I hope @MrGSmokeFree doesn't mind, I am going to insert @HPBotha's competition post text inside his post which happens to be the first post in this thread.

I trust that will be ok and keep things easy to understand while bringing those posters into this thread as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Grand Guru (26/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (26/11/19)

My photoshop skills are legit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (26/11/19)




----------



## Resistance (26/11/19)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (26/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (26/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (26/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (26/11/19)

Not really a movie. But it could be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (26/11/19)

Now showing at a kiosk near you!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (26/11/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance (26/11/19)

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (26/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (26/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (26/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (26/11/19)




----------



## Resistance (26/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (26/11/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 183809


Jason... ja right, better call him the vaping Uber driver...

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (26/11/19)




----------



## Resistance (26/11/19)




----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/11/19)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (27/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (27/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (27/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (27/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (27/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (28/11/19)

@HPBotha @Mic Lazzari

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (28/11/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (28/11/19)

Oh Lord, @MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/11/19)

HPBotha said:


> Oh Lord, @MrGSmokeFree


O crap sorry @HPBotha I hope that someone does not hang that picture on your office door

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (28/11/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> O crap sorry @HPBotha I hope that someone does not hang that picture on your office door






oops!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (28/11/19)

Classic


StompieZA said:


> View attachment 184033
> 
> 
> @HPBotha @Mic Lazzari

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (28/11/19)




----------



## Resistance (28/11/19)




----------



## Resistance (28/11/19)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (28/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (28/11/19)

Trying to Photoshop on a really tweaky laptop trackpad is officially the hardest thing I've done in 2019.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (28/11/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 183880



This was hands down my movie of the year. Available for free on the pirate bay in HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (28/11/19)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (28/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (29/11/19)

Try cellphone bro.
im doing mine on cellphone


Chickenstrip said:


> Trying to Photoshop on a really tweaky laptop trackpad is officially the hardest thing I've done in 2019.
> 
> View attachment 184082

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## StompieZA (29/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA (29/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (30/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (30/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (30/11/19)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/12/19)




----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/12/19)




----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/12/19)




----------



## HPBotha (2/12/19)

OK!!!! we are closing down this part of the competition.... i have tallied the totals of the poll and the entrants on this page.... Now for stage 2 of the competition. We have shortlisted 6 of the entries here, and created a second poll, where again you have a chance to have your chance to win! 

The winner of the poll will receive a Cumulus X and some juice! While the random draw winner (from this post's poll + movie poster count + the new poll) will receive a Cumulus X! 

So it is time for the sequel!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

